# JD Group Reveals New Eagle E-Bike



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The pedal-activated bike is powered by a 250 Watt motor and will fully conform to the new European regulations for Electrically Power Assisted Cycles. 

More...


----------

